# I want to index all my files - any good ports?



## blazingice (Jul 10, 2013)

All my files are stored on my home server running FreeBSD. I access them mostly from Windows machines through _S_amba. I would like to index all my data for easy searching. Ideally it should have a _W_indows client or a web interface so that I can access the information from _a W_indows machine.

I have looked at nepomuk and strigi, but they are very KDE orientated. I don't want to install any GUI in my home server.

Any ideas how I can do this?

Thanks


----------



## fonz (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm not sure whether there's already something in the ports tree, but it shouldn't be too difficult to conjure up some sort of web interface for locate(1) I would imagine.


----------

